# octagon hell



## n8sr (Nov 1, 2005)

i need to build a pergula on top of a 12ft octagon using 6x6 cedar.right now my plan is to attach posts on the outside of the 2x10 w/an outsideangle miter to fit at each of 6 angles and double up 2x8s at top in and x pattern,looking for any other ideas for attaching this thing.ho very picky and cant make up her mind,6 change orders already.and still wants me to throw new ideas every day while trying to be productive.
also,octagon is 2 steps down from 18x20 deck,approx.18inch drop.
posts are 10 footers.any ideas?


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Get your change orders signed beforehand. 

Back on topic, I'm not quite seeing your plan. How about a rough diagram?


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

n8sr said:


> i need to build a pergula on top of a 12ft octagon using 6x6 cedar.right now my plan is to attach posts on the outside of the 2x10 w/an outsideangle miter to fit at each of 6 angles and double up 2x8s at top in and x pattern,looking for any other ideas for attaching this thing.ho very picky and cant make up her mind,6 change orders already.and still wants me to throw new ideas every day while trying to be productive.
> also,octagon is 2 steps down from 18x20 deck,approx.18inch drop.
> posts are 10 footers.any ideas?


Charge man hours to your process also.


----------

